# My first event show



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Im going to my first "fun show" on the 20th. Its not an official ADBA event however it is judged by ADBA judges. My pup isnt goin to compete but they do say if youve never been to a real event and your thinking about it, to come out. But it has no rules so my question is even tho my pup isnt competing is she allowed to still go?.. And if so does she have to be in a crate?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

All the fun shows I know of still have everyone crate dogs when not in the ring for safety. If you are not competing I would leave your pup home since it will most likely just be a day in the crate and I am sure you will get to enjoy more if you do not have to watch over your pup the whole time


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Bree said:


> All the fun shows I know of still have everyone crate dogs when not in the ring for safety. If you are not competing I would leave your pup home since it will most likely just be a day in the crate and I am sure you will get to enjoy more if you do not have to watch over your pup the whole time


Okay cool. Thanks it makes sense. I was just thinking it would help her get the feel of being around a big crowd ya know.. But once again thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bree (Feb 20, 2013)

How old is your dog? I do agree it is great to get out and expose your dog to different things but I would try something like a park first, somewhere where all your attention can be on your pup


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Bree said:


> How old is your dog? I do agree it is great to get out and expose your dog to different things but I would try something like a park first, somewhere where all your attention can be on your pup


She is 3 1/2 months. And yes we go to the park, she rides almost everywhere with me, we go to the pet store often so she definitely socializes.!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Will be nice to get out see what people are up to. I would only take the pup if you are going to ask the judge to look the dog over and give you pointers. If not the case then I would peave the pup home. It woupd be easy to move around and meet and talk to people. Hope you have fun...


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Will be nice to get out see what people are up to. I would only take the pup if you are going to ask the judge to look the dog over and give you pointers. If not the case then I would peave the pup home. It woupd be easy to move around and meet and talk to people. Hope you have fun...


Thanks!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

go with, what rudy said,

if your going to ask about pointers for your dog then by asll means take him.

but be sure to listen to what the judge says,

he's not trying to be mean he wants you to win just as much s you do.

yes you should have a crate, and if you want to 'talk dogs' with someone dont take your dog, put him in the crate and walk over and talk.

because you dont know how their dog is gonna act.

but it should be a good experience for you.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

surfer said:


> go with, what rudy said,
> 
> if your going to ask about pointers for your dog then by asll means take him.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Since its my first event and they hold obe once every month ima go without the pup to get the idea of whats goin on.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Wish i had one close every month..it sounds lik you ate in a prime area..have fun.


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

best to go to your first show without your pup.

then you can move around and talk to people ( exhibitors, judges, breeders, owners, etc.) all over the show area without a pup to worry about.

take lots of photos too and share them with us please.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> Wish i had one close every month..it sounds lik you ate in a prime area..have fun.


Haha yea im right by Tampa in Florida. No Iwpa shows come thru here tho so theres its pros and its cons. Its only a fun event nothing major.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> best to go to your first show without your pup.
> 
> then you can move around and talk to people ( exhibitors, judges, breeders, owners, etc.) all over the show area without a pup to worry about.
> 
> take lots of photos too and share them with us please.


Ill definitely takes lots of pictures!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

